# Xbox 360 problems.



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Hey folks,
My Nephew called me tonight saying that the brand new Xbox 360 that he got for christmas was not working. I went round and there was an error message on the screen saying that "The update disc could not be found. Please re-insert the update disc" and an error code of PV:2.0.7363.0CV:2.0.7371.0

I tried calling Xbox support but they were closed!!!! I have been onto Xbox.com and cannot find anything relating to the problem. Anybody experienced this before?

If it makes any difference, the game was Overlord and i have tried other games after this, and the same message keeps on displaying. The Xbox worked fine prior to putting this game in.
Cheers,
Scotty.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Where was the game purchased?


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I have no idea. It was bought by my Mum and Dad. Probably Tescos.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

http://forums.xbox-experts.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=863


----------

